# inspire and motivate a young art student



## rettew (Sep 12, 2016)

hey,
I need some motivation and inspiration for painting, i really really love painting and drawing but i want other random people to influence it and give me ideas. And because money is a very good motivation and i always wanted to make money out of something i love ( even if it is just 1$ per month ), I launched a patreon project.

Please check it out:
https://www.patreon.com/rettew


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

A scary blind link from someone asking for money.


----------



## rettew (Sep 12, 2016)

just said:


> A scary blind link from someone asking for money.


its patreon, a website for donating. thats not scary or blind. And yes, i am asking for money :}


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

rettew said:


> its patreon, a website for donating. thats not scary or blind. And yes, i am asking for money :}



On your first post you solicit funds. Find another flock of pigeons. You didn't even have the courage to post your own art first, spamster.


----------



## rettew (Sep 12, 2016)

chill, i presented my art on the patreon page. Why so aggressive?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You are the aggressive one. I think that it is poor form to join a site for the sole purpose of begging for handouts when the true purpose of the site is to share art. I think that you will find that I am not alone in my opinion here.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It's an interesting site and not a bad idea either, but, you don't come to an artist forum to sell art. We share and discuss our work here. If you want to be part of that than welcome. If you want to put a link in your signature, that's fine but don't try to sell stuff here. We have paid advertisers.


----------



## rettew (Sep 12, 2016)

alright, thank you. Im gonna put it down


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

do you have a block? 
money has nothing to do with your art-heart...you'll find your true expression of love when you exclude the idea of money from it (it's ironic but then the money will come)
money is the worst form of motivation & inspiration an artist can look up to, see money is not evil it just allows those with it to blind those who are good. 
your block is your patreon account & when your ready to free your true art... close your account =)


----------

